# TV series or movies that uses EWQL or other orchestral sampling



## impressions (Mar 1, 2011)

i watched some episodes of "human target" not an amazing series, but it has full orchestral score with live players that is.
i only hear in my country sampled instruments in jingles and cables commercials, and a bit on low budget series, is there a famous popular TV series or movie that uses sampled instruments-like the level that is shown in this forum?
i'd be very surprised if not.


----------



## David Story (Mar 1, 2011)

24, CSI, Ghost Whisperer, Rome


----------



## José Herring (Mar 1, 2011)

Just about every show that Bear McCreary isn't working on.


----------



## twinsinmind (Mar 1, 2011)

District 9 : to call a big one

Tron

Alot of the scoring of Avatar was done with Spectrasonics Omnisphere

True Blood

etc


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 2, 2011)

II don't know about "famous" but presently running since I have helped both of these guys with Logic recently I know that it is true of Steve Porcaro with "Justified" and Wayne Kramer on "Eastbound and Down."


----------



## DKeenum (Mar 2, 2011)

Steò ª   ³ ª   Ì ª    ª   " ª   "} ª   F• ª   Gf ª   H ª   HS ª   Wl ª   W© ª   YS ª   Yi ª   m‡ ª   n ª   v ª   w~ ª     ª   \ ª   „œ ª   „¯ ª   ŒÑ ª   Œä ª   «› ª   ¬o ª   ¬… ª


----------



## Darryl Jackson (Mar 2, 2011)

He brings in musicians for solos from time to time, but Joel Goldsmith did a great job at utilizing various sample libraries for the Stargate series (SG1, Atlantis, and maybe SGU but I haven't seen that to verify). 

I'm certain he had a real orchestra for the movies though.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 2, 2011)

to be clear, 

in those famous tv shows that are being mentioned, do the composers ONLY use VIs or its VI with some real strings . like a small section (one violin,cello, viola bass)


----------



## Ed (Mar 3, 2011)

twinsinmind @ Wed Mar 02 said:


> Tron
> 
> etc


 where was EW used in Tron?

@Impressions: shows like Human Target which had a massive orchestra is definitely not normal.


----------



## impressions (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ 
definitely, i think it adds huge impact on the viewer though. i thought i was watching a movie when i first saw it. i think they did a good job in the music department.


----------

